# Blood or Urine Drug tests



## Mloper (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a drug test on monday for a BLS private ambulance company. I was wondering wether or not it is a Urine test or Blood drug test. I have really bad veins and it is always an ordeal to get blood samples from me so I am really not looking forward to getting blood drawn and the 5 times they have to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: me to get my blood. 

Also how long does meth stay in your system for?


JOKING!!!! about the meth 

Thank You


----------



## Mloper (Aug 28, 2010)

Why is that censored I didn't curse I just wrote the word poke. Since when is Poke a bad word?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2010)

I believe you used the word pr.ick. Which, in the words of George Carlin, "It's ok to pric.k your finger, just not finger your..."


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

Mloper said:


> Why is that censored I didn't curse I just wrote the word poke. Since when is Poke a bad word?



When you spell it with FIVE letters.


----------



## Leonidas1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Here in Chicago, it`s just urine (for private companies). Any more extensive testing will probably involve hair samples (I think).


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

Mloper said:


> I have really bad veins and it is always an ordeal to get blood samples from me so I am really not looking forward to getting blood drawn.



No prob. They can always pull out some pubic hairs!

(and for the drugs you're probably using, figure 21 days abstinence and, of course, the internet has ways to turn 21 days into 2.)


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 28, 2010)

As others have pointed out, it could be a hair test. Hair tests go back about three months, but they are also expensive. They are also the most reliable, since they cut the hair from you head, it's hard to fake.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 28, 2010)

Contact the service.  They might do cheek swab, urine, blood, hair, etc.  If your dirty find a new job.


----------



## Mloper (Aug 28, 2010)

You guys really like to jump to conclusions, I'm not dirty chill out


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 28, 2010)

Most counties are so poor I'm sure the best they can do is a standard five-panel.  The extra four panels, or a follicle test become logarithmically more expensive.  But meth is on the five panel so you need to stop immediately and drink lots of water. 

(jk ... we're just messing with ya. )


----------

